# Billing Human papilloma virus CPT code with sick visit codes?



## Daveokad (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello people, I was just wondering if there was a particular way to bill for Human Papilloma virus when billing it with sick visit codes. Also, what is the administration code and icd code (or prophylaxis code) for Human Papilloma virus?


----------



## Biller385 (Jun 23, 2012)

You would code the ICD-9 code V04.89,  CPT code 90649 for Gardasil  or 90650 for Cervarix and  90460 if under 18yrs and counseling was done and if not 90471.

Cathy


----------



## Daveokad (Jun 28, 2012)

Biller385 said:


> You would code the ICD-9 code V04.89,  CPT code 90649 for Gardasil  or 90650 for Cervarix and  90460 if under 18yrs and counseling was done and if not 90471.
> 
> Cathy



Thank you so much.

So what if I was billing it with a well visit code, would I use a modifier like say 25?


----------

